# Maschinen schaffen mehr Jobs als sie vernichten



## Cassandra (13 Januar 2019)

Hallo Ihr, 
 
Was meint ihr zu dem Zeitungsbericht?
https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtschaft/automatisierung-jobs-roboter-1.4278998

Ich finde es sehr irritierend. Wenn die Automatisierung tatsächlich mehr Arbeit generiert, als manuelle Fertigung, dann machen wir was falsch! 

Auch dass damit der Konsum in Summe angekurbelt wird, sehe ich nicht als durchschlagender Erfolg, sondern eher als ungünstige Nebenwirkung. :evil:

Letztlich sollte es doch das Ziel sein, stupide krankmachende Arbeit gegen interessante vielseitige Tätigkeiten zu tauschen.

LG Cassandra


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Januar 2019)

Sagen wir es anderes .... ohne einen hohen Automatisierungsgrad brauchst du in Deutschland gar nicht mehr zu produzieren. So gesehen generiert Automatisierung nicht mehr Arbeitsplätze aber es erhält dafür welche.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Januar 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Sagen wir es anderes .... ohne einen hohen Automatisierungsgrad brauchst du in Deutschland gar nicht mehr zu produzieren.



Schaut man sich das Thema über die letzten Jahre hinweg an, so ist es eigentlich schon interessant.
Viele Firmen haben ihre Fertigungen aus Billiglohnländern wieder zurückgeholt.
Der Stundenlohn alleine bestimmt heute nicht mehr die Standortentscheidungen.



> [So gesehen generiert Automatisierung nicht mehr Arbeitsplätze aber es erhält dafür welche. /QUOTE]
> Viele Produkte lassen sich heute schon gar nicht mehr ohne Automatisierungen produzieren. Egal ob hier oder im Ausland.
> Und hier haben wir eben den Vorteil, dass wir hier in der Lage sind eine automatisierte Fertigung auch zu betreiben.
> Stichworte: Mitarbeiterqualifikation, Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit, Service, Infrastruktur ...
> ...


----------



## winnman (14 Januar 2019)

Wenn ich mich so an meine Jugend zurückerinnere da waren genau die gleichen Bedenken wegen des Einzugs des Computers (so ganz kurz vor dem PC) in die Arbeitswelt.
Alles hat angst gehabt, dass der Computer die ganze Arbeit macht und die Arbeitsplätze wegfallen.

Was haben wir heute: weniger "schlechte" (körperlich anstrengende) Jobs, Arbeitskräftemangel, fast Vollbeschäftigung.

Jetzt genau das Selbe, alle haben Angst.

Moderne Anlagen produzieren Waren mit wesentlich kürzeren Produktzyklen, . . .

Jedes neu designte Produkt muss wer designe, Werkzeuge müssen angefertigt, Produktionsstrassen angepasst, Programme angepasst, . . . werden, die Zulieferer müssen ihre Produktion umstellen, . . .  das alles erfordert Arbeitsplätze.

In Summe werden dann wahrscheinlich genau so viele Arbeitsplätze vorhanden sein, ev. nicht mehr an der tatsächlichen Produktionslinie.


----------



## da_kine (14 Januar 2019)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr irritierend. Wenn die Automatisierung tatsächlich mehr Arbeit generiert, als manuelle Fertigung, dann machen wir was falsch!



Schau dir mal an, welche Jobs hier geschaffen werden. Viele der Leute die früher Produziert haben Dokumentieren heute. Was und vor allem warum? Die Produktivitätssteigerung auf der einen Seite wird wieder aufgefressen durch sinnlose Beschäftigung auf der anderen Seite -> Stichwort "Bullshit Jobs" - Der der sie machen muss, versteht ihre Sinnhaftigkeit meist selbst nicht.

Das beste Beispiel hierfür ist immer wieder das Thema Arbeitssicherheit. Was hier mit neuen Regelungen, Arbeitsanweisungen, Sicherheitsunterweisungen usw. Produktivität vernichtet wird geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Bei meinen großen Kunden hat sich in diesem Bereich in den letzten Jahren ein Wasserkopf etabliert der jeglicher Logik entbehrt. 



Cassandra schrieb:


> Auch dass damit der Konsum in Summe angekurbelt wird, sehe ich nicht als durchschlagender Erfolg, sondern eher als ungünstige Nebenwirkung.



Das ist aber nun mal unser Wirtschaftssystem welches auf ständigem Wachstum beruht. Der durch Verbesserung gesteigerte Ausstoß in der Produktion muss ja auch verkonsumiert werden. Nützt einem Hersteller ja nix wenn statt 100 plötzlich 120 Stücke pro Stunde produziert werden aber die 20 zusätzlichen Teile nicht abgesetzt werden können.



Cassandra schrieb:


> Letztlich sollte es doch das Ziel sein, stupide krankmachende Arbeit gegen interessante vielseitige Tätigkeiten zu tauschen.



Wieder bei den Bullshit Jobs. Es werden Hochqualifizierte Leute zu Tätigkeiten herangezogen deren Sinn höchst fragwürdig bzw. teilweise überhaupt nicht vorhanden ist. Wie viel Dokumentation muss erstellt werden die am Ende niemand liest? Wie viele Statistiken müssen erstellt werden die niemand braucht?

Ich traue mich wetten, jeder kennt mindestens eine Stelle / Tätigkeit in seinem täglichen Arbeitsgebiet die wenn nicht ausgeführt werden würde das Ergebnis kein bisschen schlechter macht.


----------



## Chräshe (14 Januar 2019)

Zumindest wenn man die Automatisierung nicht vollständig beherrscht, dann generiert man damit noch mehr Arbeit.  
Aktuelles Beispiel: https://www.mobilegeeks.de/artikel/tesla-hyper-automatisierung/


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Januar 2019)

Es gibt da sogar Automobilhersteller die Roboter wieder durch Menschen ersetzen,
weil die es einfach besser können. 

https://www.tagesspiegel.de/themen/...igenz-toyota-feuert-die-roboter/23821418.html


----------



## Blockmove (15 Januar 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es gibt da sogar Automobilhersteller die Roboter wieder durch Menschen ersetzen,
> weil die es einfach besser können.
> 
> https://www.tagesspiegel.de/themen/...igenz-toyota-feuert-die-roboter/23821418.html



Tesla ist für mich ein klasse Beispiel.
Mit Geld und I4.0-Dampfblasengeblubber bringt man keine Fertigunglinie zum Laufen.
Und langfristig mit hoher Qualität und geringen Ausfällen zu produzieren ist nochmal eine andere Herausforderung.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Januar 2019)

> Mit Geld und I4.0-Dampfblasengeblubber bringt man keine Fertigunglinie zum Laufen.



Ja, viel hilft halt auch nicht immer viel. Und wenn man dann noch an Größenwahn leidet........


----------



## ducati (15 Januar 2019)

winnman schrieb:


> Moderne Anlagen produzieren Waren mit wesentlich kürzeren Produktzyklen, . . .
> 
> Jedes neu designte Produkt muss wer designe, Werkzeuge müssen angefertigt, Produktionsstrassen angepasst, Programme angepasst, . . . werden, die Zulieferer müssen ihre Produktion umstellen, . . .  das alles erfordert Arbeitsplätze.



Tja, mit diesen "wesentlich kürzeren Produktzyklen" hab ich so mein Problem. Wozu braucht man dass? Wenn ein Telefon ordentlich funktioniert, brauch ich in nem halben Jahr kein neues Modell... Was dadurch an Müll produziert wird, weil irgend ein Depp dann auch jedes halbe Jahr das neue Modell will...

Für Wartung/ Instandhaltung/ Reparatur ist das tödlich... Welche Werkstatt kann heute noch irgend ein Konsumerprodukt reparieren? Wegwerfen, Neukaufen ist das Ziel...

Also ich sehe diese ganze Entwicklung äusserst kritisch, vor allem im Zusammenhang mit Überbevölkerung und Umweltzerstörung...

Gruß.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Januar 2019)

> Welche Werkstatt kann heute noch irgend ein Konsumerprodukt reparieren? Wegwerfen, Neukaufen ist das Ziel



Ja, wo findet man heute noch eine Fernsehwerkstatt. Fernseher kaputt => wegschmeißen oder bei einem teuren komplette Platine tauschen
und defekte wegschmeißen ( durch die vielen BGA-Teile kann man eh nichts großartig tauschen, außer halt die üblichen Verdächtigen ( Kondensatoren) )


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Januar 2019)

ducati schrieb:


> Tja, mit diesen "wesentlich kürzeren Produktzyklen" hab ich so mein Problem. Wozu braucht man dass? Wenn ein Telefon ordentlich funktioniert, brauch ich in nem halben Jahr kein neues Modell... Was dadurch an Müll produziert wird, weil irgend ein Depp dann auch jedes halbe Jahr das neue Modell will...



Die Mehrzahl der Deppen sitzt doch auf Produzentenseite – sie werfen alle paar Monate ein neue Geräte auf den Markt, löten Akkus fest ein, bieten keine Updates mehr an ...



ducati schrieb:


> Für Wartung/ Instandhaltung/ Reparatur ist das tödlich... Welche Werkstatt kann heute noch irgend ein Konsumerprodukt reparieren? Wegwerfen, Neukaufen ist das Ziel...



Oft wird das erschwert, weil die Gehäuse verklebt sind, man die Schrauben nicht heraus bekommt und die Bauteile unkenntlich gemacht sind, damit auch ja keiner auf die Idee kommt, da was zu reparieren. 
Und wenn man mal doch weiß, welche Ersatzteil man braucht, das gibt es da nicht zu kaufen.

Bsp: Cerankochfeld kann nur komplett ersetzt werden statt nur das kaputte Glas zu tauschen



ducati schrieb:


> Also ich sehe diese ganze Entwicklung äusserst kritisch, vor allem im Zusammenhang mit Überbevölkerung und Umweltzerstörung...



*ACK*

Es gibt ja Initiativen wie https://repaircafe.org/de/ und https://ifixit.org/ – ist jedoch nur berühmte Tropfen auf den heißen ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Januar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, wo findet man heute noch eine Fernsehwerkstatt. Fernseher kaputt => wegschmeißen oder bei einem teuren komplette Platine tauschen
> und defekte wegschmeißen ( durch die vielen BGA-Teile kann man eh nichts großartig tauschen, außer halt die üblichen Verdächtigen ( Kondensatoren) )



Ein gutes Beispiel da für sind die Senso-Maschinen, die reihenweise mit einem defekten Kondensator ausfallen.

("reihenweise" schließe ich aus der Vielzahl von Reparaturanleitungen im Netz)

Ach ja, der Bauteile-Mensch hinter dem Conrad-Tresen hat mich mit "Senseo?" begrüßt und fand das lustig.

Die Reparatur dauert ein halbe Stunde, das kann keine Werkstatt wirtschaftlich sinnvoll machen.   

http://www.ttbielefeld.de/content/philips-senseo-kaffee-pad-maschine-repair-café-erkenntnisse


----------



## Krumnix (16 Januar 2019)

Wir leben in einer Wegwerfgesellschaft. Dies wird durch aggressive Werbung in allen Medien uns aufgedrückt.
Wer nicht hippe Kleidung, neuste Technik oder coolste Gadgets sein eigene nennt, wird aus der Gesellschaft ausgeschlossen.
Das dies nicht der Fall ist, sieht man eher auf dem "Land". In den Städten wird dieser Druck leider immer höher.

Eine starke Mitverantwortung haben auch die Hersteller von den Produkten, nicht nur dass sie mit ihrer Werbung dies "vorgeben", sondern auch durch ihre geplante Obsoleszenz. Es ist irrelevant, ob das stimmt oder nicht. Persönliche Erfahrungen zeigen eine klare Richtung dazu auf, dass an dieser Beschuldigung auch was dran ist.

Warum ist das so? Wer ist schuld? Wir, die Konsumenten. Bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt war die Industrie genötigt worden, immer günstiger und immer schneller was zu liefern. War das neuste Handy auf dem Markt, was es meist mit seinen Funktionen schon veraltet. Ein anderer hatte schon "bessere" Neuigkeiten angekündigt. Im Zuge dieser schnellen Entwicklung musste an den Kosten gespart werden. 
Das ist halt durch Verwendung von schlechten Bauteilen aber auch durch "Nötigung" eines Neukaufes kurz nach der Garantie wegen Ausfall umgesetzt worden.

Vorteil war hier, dass Produkte immer günstiger wurden und immer mehr Menschen Zugriff darauf hatten. Ich persönlich finde das eine negative Entwicklung. 

Durch die stark gesunkenen Preise von neuen Geräten lohnte sich irgendwann die Reparatur nicht mehr. Wenn ein Fernsehtechniker 45€/h verlangt und bei der Fehlersuche und Reparatur 2,5h + Material braucht, bin ich bei den meisten Geräten schon bei 50-70% des Neuwertes. Da kommt dann die Frage auf "lohnt sich das noch"?
Jedoch finde ich nicht, dass diese Menschen, welche vorher dadurch ihr Brot verdient  haben, nun arbeitslos sind. 

In der Industrie sehe ich das nämlich auch nicht so. Der Einsatz von Technik hat nur die Arbeitsplätze verlagert.
Ich begrüße die Maschinen in der Produktion, da sie monotone schwere Arbeiten durchführen. Jedoch benötigen diese Maschinen immer noch Menschen, welche sie warten und pflegen. Selbst Tesla hat das erkannt und ist von dem Konzept einer Menschenleeren Produktionshalle weg.
Einziges Problem bei dieser Entwicklung liegt in der Jobverfügbarkeit von weniger gebildeten Menschen. Die Chancen ohne eine bestimmte Qualifikation zu erhalten, sinken immer mehr mit dem Einsatz von Maschinen. Dies könnte ein Problem für die Zukunft werden, was heute noch keiner abschätzen kann...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Januar 2019)

> Jedoch finde ich nicht, dass diese Menschen, welche vorher dadurch ihr Brot verdient  haben, nun arbeitslos sind.



Nein, definitiv nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil, es sind gefragte Leute. Das Aufgabengebiet hat sich halt verlagert.


----------



## vollmi (17 Januar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nein, definitiv nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil, es sind gefragte Leute. Das Aufgabengebiet hat sich halt verlagert.



Was grundsätzlich schon immer so war. 
Die Beerensammler wurden irgendwann obsolet.
Die Feuerholzsammler auch.
Dann mussten die Eisenbahnkohleschaufler dran glauben.
Irgendwann die Kutscher
und so weiter.

Ich bin da wohl ein Träumer aber ich erhoffe mir immernoch irgendwann so ein Konzept wo so vieles automatisiert ist, das jeder mehr oder weniger seiner Berufung nachgehen kann, weil die Lebensversorgung grundsätzlich sichergestellt ist. Sei es nun mit einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen oder halt das Nahrung, Standardwohnraum, Gesundheitsversorgung etc gratis ist.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2019)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich bin da wohl ein Träumer aber ich erhoffe mir immernoch irgendwann so ein Konzept wo so vieles automatisiert ist, das jeder mehr oder weniger seiner Berufung nachgehen kann, weil die Lebensversorgung grundsätzlich sichergestellt ist. Sei es nun mit einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen oder halt das Nahrung, Standardwohnraum, Gesundheitsversorgung etc gratis ist.



Das funktioniert nur im 24. Jahrhundert bei Star Trek


----------



## vollmi (18 Januar 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das funktioniert nur im 24. Jahrhundert bei Star Trek



Ab einem gewissen Automatisierungsgrad muss man sich da halt aber doch was überlegen. Wenn Strassen von Robotern gewischt, Müll von ihnen gesammelt und die Regale von ihnen gefüllt wird.
Irgendwann gibts nix mehr zu tun für die Ungebildeten. Und wenn Nutzenergie praktisch umsonst und unlimitiert ist (Fusion, Solar etc.).
Das 24. Jahrhundert wird irgendwann kommen. Ich wäre entäuscht wenn wir dann immernoch versuchen uns mit den neuesten Gimmicks zu übertreffen anstatt mit neuen Ideen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Januar 2019)

> Irgendwann gibts nix mehr zu tun für die Ungebildeten.


Und wenn es nichts zu tun gibt, kommt man nur auf blöde Ideen


----------



## vollmi (18 Januar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und wenn es nichts zu tun gibt, kommt man nur auf blöde Ideen



Ich denke eher das einige die jetzt aus "Irgendwas muss man machen um die Familie zu ernähren" darauf verzichten ihrer Berufung nachzugehen, weil z.B. Töpfern kein Geld bringt oder man gar nicht dazu kommt mal auszuprobieren ob man nicht n Toller Konditor wäre.

Oder weil halt Papa den Sohnemann dazu zwingt im Bergwerk zu schaufeln weil man das Väterlicherseits in der Familie schon immer gemacht hat.


----------



## Paul (21 Januar 2019)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich bin da wohl ein Träumer aber ich erhoffe mir immernoch irgendwann so ein Konzept wo so vieles automatisiert ist, das jeder mehr oder weniger seiner Berufung nachgehen kann, weil die Lebensversorgung grundsätzlich sichergestellt ist. Sei es nun mit einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen oder halt das Nahrung, Standardwohnraum, Gesundheitsversorgung etc gratis ist.


Das ist freilich eine schöne Vorstellung......
Aber ich fürchte das wird nie eintreten.
Egoismus
Neid
Missgunst
Raffgier
Faulheit
Statusdenken
Intoleranz
sind fest in der Natur des Menschen verankert, leider.
Vielleicht sind diese Charakterzüge überhaupt erst der Grund dafür, dass wir, als Spezies, dem Planeten so "erfolgreich" erobern konnten.

Alle Versuche den Menschen zu einem Wesen zu erziehen, dem das Gemeinwohl über seinem eigenem Wohl steht sind katastrophal gescheitert.
Alle Länder die trotzdem noch daran festhalten sind Diktaturen der übelsten Sorte, durch und durch korrupt und menschenverachtend.

Und mal ehrlich:
Wenn ich Nahrung, Wohnung, Strom, Taschengeld etc. umsonst bekommen würde, egal ob ich arbeite oder nicht....
Ohne beim Sozialamt als Bittsteller zu Kreuze zu kriechen....
Dann würde ich mir auch überlegen ob ich mir den ganzen Stress antun soll oder ob ich lieber ausschlafe und dann meinen Hobbies nachgehe.
Weil aber vermutlich 95% genauso denken muss das Ganze zwangsläufig schief gehen. 

Nur meine Meinung, wäre ja schön wenn ich falsch liegen würde, aber der Mensch ist einfach kein soziales Wesen.
Innerhalb seines "Clans" vielleicht, und auch da nur bedingt.
Aber mit jemandem teilen, der nicht aus dem unmittelbarem Umfeld kommt, KEINESFALLS.
Sieht man ja momentan überdeutlich an den ganzen rechtspopulistischen "Erfolgen"


----------



## da_kine (21 Januar 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> Das ist freilich eine schöne Vorstellung......
> 
> Und mal ehrlich:
> Wenn ich Nahrung, Wohnung, Strom, Taschengeld etc. umsonst bekommen würde, egal ob ich arbeite oder nicht....
> ...



Aber das bringt uns doch wieder zurück zur eigentlichen Frage. Was sollen die Leute tun, wenn es keine Jobs im herkömmlichen Sinn mehr gibt? In einer nicht all zu fernen Vergangenheit gab es bei uns auch mal ein Land das von der "Vollbeschäftigung aller Werktätigen" gesprochen hat... Was willst du mit all den Leuten machen die im "Produktiven" Wirtschaftsbereich nicht mehr gebraucht werden?


----------



## Paul (22 Januar 2019)

da_kine schrieb:


> ....Was sollen die Leute tun, wenn es keine Jobs im herkömmlichen Sinn mehr gibt?...... Was willst du mit all den Leuten machen die im "Produktiven" Wirtschaftsbereich nicht mehr gebraucht werden?


Wenn ich das wüsste, dann müsste ich mein Geld nicht schwer und stressig als Programmierer verdienen 

Worauf ich eigentlich rauswollte:
In der Schweiz und auch in Deutschland gab es vor 2-3 Jahren mal eine Diskusion darüber, dass die Verwaltung der Sozialleistungen Unsummen verschlingt.
Mann könnte stattdessen auch einfach jedem ein Mindesteinkommen auszahlen ohne das groß zu hinterfragen.
Da war von Summen die Rede, die eine Reinigungskraft oder ein Paketfahrer nicht nach Hause bringen.
Und das wird nie und nimmer funktionieren. Meine Meinung.

Was mir aber, gerade in meinem / unserem Job schon regelmäßig zu denken gibt:
Es ist offenbar kein Aufwand zu groß und kein Geld zu teuer um einen Arbeiter einzusparen.
Das Ganze wird auch noch so hingestellt als wenn man dem armen Kerl einen Gefallen tut.
Der glückliche braucht ja jetzt nicht mehr diese schwere, monotone, laute, dreckige, .... usw. Arbeit zu machen.
Aber der Robi der seine Arbeit jetzt macht, der kauft kein Auto und der zahlt auch keine Lohnsteuer...
Die Leute sollen sich halt umorientieren, gibt doch sooo viel. Und was kommt dann raus?
Nagelstudios, Handyläden, Second-Hand-Shops die alle nach einem Jahr wieder dichtmachen.
Junk-Food Lieferdienste und Leute verarschen im Callcenter.
Alles Sachen die wir dringend brauchen.


----------



## winnman (22 Januar 2019)

Nur warum findet man momentan fast keine guten Fachleute? Geht im Handwerk los und endet in der Industrie.


----------



## da_kine (22 Januar 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> ...Und das wird nie und nimmer funktionieren. Meine Meinung.
> 
> Die Leute sollen sich halt umorientieren, gibt doch sooo viel. Und was kommt dann raus?
> Nagelstudios, Handyläden, Second-Hand-Shops die alle nach einem Jahr wieder dichtmachen.
> ...



Ich verstehe deine Meinung, aber wie gesagt das Grundproblem wird nicht gelöst. Wie willst du sonst Leute die auf dem Arbeitsmarkt keinen Platz finden versorgen. Ungerecht wird das ganze nur wenn die Leute dich nicht arbeiten mehr bekommen als Leute die arbeiten. Das ist aber teilweise heute schon so. Ich denke der Diskussion über ein Grundeinkommen muss erst einmal eine richtige Diskussion über einen Mindestlohn vorausgehen. Wenn eine Tätigkeit die jemand für andere ausführt so schlecht bezahlt wird, dass derjenige nicht davon leben kann muss man sich fragen ob diese Tätigkeit überhaupt für denjenigen ausgeübt werden muss.

Wie du schon sagst, tummeln sich viele Leute in Jobs die niemand braucht und die auch niemandem fehlen werden wenn sie wegfallen. Das sind aber nicht nur die schlecht ausgebildeten. Man darf hier nicht nur die Kleinunternehmer mit ihren Fragwürdigen Geschäftsideen sehen sondern muss auch in größere Unternehmen schauen. Je länger die Jobbezeichnung um so unnötiger ist derjenige... Ist jetzt meine Meinung.

Und wer weiß schon ob in 30 Jahren noch SPS-Programmierer gebraucht werden. Obwohl...


----------



## Tmbiz (28 Januar 2019)

Um hier eine gute Antwort für sich zu finden, muss man erst mal einige Grundüberlegungen haben. 

  Das erste ist ja, nur eine Mensch kann Werte schaffen. Eine Maschine ist ja nur eine Konverter für diese Wert. Ein vollautomatischer Bagger, kann ja auch nur baggern, weil ein Mensch seine Energie hinein gegeben hat. Ohne den Menschen würden die Mineralien im Boden liegen und nichts wäre da ausser das was die Natur Bewegt. Auch eine Maschine, die sich selber programmiert, muss ein grundsätzliches Programm eines Menschen in sich tragen. Nichts entsteht aus sich selbe und nur die Natur hat die Möglichkeit eine Vermehrung zu erzeugen, ohne dass etwas hinzu gegeben werden muss. Also ein Korn im Boden erzeugt 20 Körner. 

  Der Staat und die Institutionen haben kein Interesse an Menschen, die frei und ohne Kontrolle ihre von der Geburt gegebene Eigenschaft, Wert zu schaffen, frei ausüben. Daher darf der Mensch nur seine Eigenschaft Wert zu schaffen in bestimmten Institutionen umzusetzen. Der Mensch darf aus einer Liste auswählen, in welcher Institution, dieser sein Arbeitsleistung in Geld umwandeln darf. Die entsprechende Liste liegt bei beim Handelsregister und wird von einer Minderheit verwaltet. 

  Automation ist die konsequente Umsetzung der Idee, dem Menschen die Möglichkeit zu entziehen, jeder Zeit aus sich selber Wert zu schaffen. Wenn man mal schaut, wann und in welcher Zeit, Automation in einem grösseren Umfang in die Welt gekommen ist und wie sich das auf die Verwaltung von Arbeit ausgewirkt hat, ist klar, dass der Mensch trotz Automation nicht arbeitsloser geworden ist. 

  Heute ist die Verwaltung von Arbeit die Hauptsächliche Tätigkeit und das nur, damit die, die durch die Automation arbeitslos sind nicht zuhause sitzen. 

  Ich meine mit Automation nicht nur die SPS die im Schaltschrank ist sondern auch den LKW, der 20 Tonnen in 10 Stunden ganz Europa bringt und alles an Maschinen die in der einfachen Form Menschen ersetzten. Also auch ein Bagger oder sonst etwas. 

  Fürsten und Könige träumen schon lange davon, den Menschen zu ersetzen. Denn dieser ist einfach zu mächtig. Kleine Satire…


----------



## Cassandra (28 Januar 2019)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> Ich meine mit Automation nicht nur die SPS die im Schaltschrank ist sondern auch den LKW, der 20 Tonnen in 10 Stunden ganz Europa bringt und alles an Maschinen die in der einfachen Form Menschen ersetzten. Also auch ein Bagger oder sonst etwas.



 Die gewonnene Effizienz ermöglicht uns folgendes:  Man kauft Dinge, die man nicht braucht, von Geld, das man nicht hat, um Menschen zu beeindrucken, die man nicht leiden kann.


Ganz passend ist da auch die Geschichte:

Heinrich Böll
*Anekdote zur Senkung der Arbeitsmoral*
In einem Hafen an einer westlichen Küste Europas liegt ein ärmlich gekleideter Mann in seinem Fischerboot 
und döst. Ein schick angezogener Tourist legt eben einen neuen Farbfilm in seinen Fotoapparat, um das 
idyllische Bild zu fotografieren: blauer Himmel, grüne See mit friedlichen schneeweißen Wellenkämmen, 
schwarzes Boot, rote Fischermütze. Klick. Noch einmal: klick, und da aller guten Dinge drei sind, und sicher 
sicher ist, ein drittes Mal: klick. Das spröde, fast feindselige Geräusch weckt den dösenden Fischer, der sich 
schläfrig aufrichtet, schläfrig nach seiner Zigarettenschachtel angelt, aber bevor er das Gesuchte gefunden, hat 
ihm der eifrige Tourist schon eine Schachtel vor die Nase gehalten, ihm die Zigarette nicht gerade in den Mund 
gesteckt, aber in die Hand gelegt, und ein viertes Klick, das des Feuerzeuges, schließt die eilfertige Höflichkeit 
ab. Durch jenes kaum messbare, nie nachweisbare Zuviel an flinker Höflichkeit ist eine gereizte Verlegenheit 
entstanden, die der Tourist – der Landessprache mächtig – durch ein Gespräch zu überbrücken versucht.
„Sie werden heute einen guten Fang machen.“
Kopfschütteln des Fischers.
„Aber man hat mir gesagt, dass das Wetter günstig ist.“
Kopfnicken des Fischers.
„Sie werden also nicht ausfahren?“
Kopfschütteln des Fischers, steigende Nervosität des Touristen. Gewiss liegt ihm das Wohl des ärmlich 
gekleideten Menschen am Herzen, nagt an ihm die Trauer über die verpasste Gelegenheit.
„Oh, Sie fühlen sich nicht wohl?“
Endlich geht der Fischer von der Zeichensprache zum wahrhaft gesprochenen Wort über. „Ich fühle mich 
großartig“, sagt er. „Ich habe mich nie besser gefühlt.“ Er steht auf, reckt sich, als wollte er demonstrieren, 
wie athletisch er gebaut ist. „Ich fühle mich phantastisch.“
Der Gesichtsausdruck des Touristen wird immer unglücklicher, er kann die Frage nicht mehr unterdrücken, 
die ihm sozusagen das Herz zu sprengen droht: „Aber warum fahren Sie dann nicht aus?“
Die Antwort kommt prompt und knapp. „Weil ich heute morgen schon ausgefahren bin.“
„War der Fang gut?“
„Er war so gut, dass ich nicht noch einmal auszufahren brauche, ich habe vier Hummer in meinen Körben 
gehabt, fast zwei Dutzend Makrelen gefangen ...“
Der Fischer, endlich erwacht, taut jetzt auf und klopft dem Touristen beruhigend auf die Schultern. Dessen 
besorgter Gesichtsausdruck erscheint ihm als ein Ausdruck zwar unangebrachter, doch rührender Kümmernis.
„Ich habe sogar für morgen und übermorgen genug“, sagt er, um des Fremden Seele zu erleichtern. „Rauchen Sie 
eine von meinen?“
„ Ja, danke.“
Zigaretten werden in Münder gesteckt, ein fünftes Klick, der Fremde setzt sich kopfschüttelnd auf den Boots-
rand, legt die Kamera aus der Hand, denn er braucht jetzt beide Hände, um seiner Rede Nachdruck zu verleihen.
„Ich will mich ja nicht in Ihre persönlichen Angelegenheiten mischen“, sagt er, „aber stellen Sie sich mal vor, 
Sie führen heute ein zweites, ein drittes, vielleicht sogar ein viertes Mal aus, und Sie würden drei, vier, fünf, 
vielleicht gar zehn Dutzend Makrelen fangen ... stellen Sie sich das mal vor .“
Der Fischer nickt.
„Sie würden“, fährt der Tourist fort, „nicht nur heute, sondern morgen, übermorgen, ja, an jedem günstigen Tag 
zwei-, dreimal, vielleicht viermal ausfahren – wissen Sie, was geschehen würde?“
Der Fischer schüttelt den Kopf.
„Sie würden sich spätestens in einem Jahr einen Motor kaufen können, in zwei Jahren ein zweites Boot, in drei 
oder vier Jahren könnten Sie vielleicht einen kleinen Kutter haben, mit zwei Booten oder dem Kutter würden Sie 
natürlich viel mehr fangen – eines Tages würden Sie zwei Kutter haben, Sie würden ...“, die Begeisterung 
verschlägt ihm für ein paar Augenblicke die Stimme, „Sie würden ein kleines Kühlhaus bauen, vielleicht eine 
Räucherei, später eine Marinadenfabrik, mit einem eigenen Hubschrauber rundfliegen, die Fischschwärme 
ausmachen und Ihren Kuttern per Funk Anweisungen geben, Sie könnten die Lachsrechte erwerben, ein Fisch
- restaurant eröffnen, den Hummer ohne Zwischenhändler direkt nach Paris exportieren – und dann ...“, wieder 
verschlägt die Begeisterung dem Fremden die Sprache. Kopfschüttelnd, im tiefsten Herzen betrübt, seiner 
Urlaubsfreude schon fast verlustig, blickt er auf die friedlich hereinrollende Flut, in der die ungefangenen Fische 
munter springen.
„Und dann“, sagt er, aber wieder verschlägt ihm die Erregung die Sprache. Der Fischer klopft ihm auf den 
Rücken, wie einem Kind, das sich verschluckt hat. „Was dann?“, fragt er leise.
„Dann“, sagt der Fremde mit stiller Begeisterung, „dann könnten Sie beruhigt hier im Hafen sitzen, in der Sonne 
dösen – und auf das herrliche Meer blicken.“
„Aber das tue ich ja schon jetzt“, sagt der Fischer, „ich sitze beruhigt am Hafen und döse, nur Ihr Klicken hat 
mich dabei gestört.“
Tatsächlich zog der solcherlei belehrte Tourist nachdenklich von dannen, denn früher hatte er auch einmal 
geglaubt, er arbeite, um eines Tages einmal nicht mehr arbeiten zu müssen, und es blieb keine Spur von Mitleid 
mit dem ärmlich gekleideten Fischer in ihm zurück, nur ein wenig Neid.
(Heinrich Böll: Anekdote zur Senkung der Arbeitsmoral. In: Robert C. Conrad (Hg.): Heinrich Böll. Kölner Ausgabe. Bd. 12. 1959–1963.


----------



## vollmi (30 Januar 2019)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> Das erste ist ja, nur eine Mensch kann Werte schaffen. Eine Maschine ist ja nur eine Konverter für diese Wert. Ein vollautomatischer Bagger, kann ja auch nur baggern, weil ein Mensch seine Energie hinein gegeben hat. Ohne den Menschen würden die Mineralien im Boden liegen und nichts wäre da ausser das was die Natur Bewegt. Auch eine Maschine, die sich selber programmiert, muss ein grundsätzliches Programm eines Menschen in sich tragen. Nichts entsteht aus sich selbe und nur die Natur hat die Möglichkeit eine Vermehrung zu erzeugen, ohne dass etwas hinzu gegeben werden muss. Also ein Korn im Boden erzeugt 20 Körner.



Wow jetzt wirds esoterisch. Natürlich kann auch die Natur keine 20 Körner aus einem Korn erzeugen wenn da nix hinzugegeben wird.
Und natürlich wäre es theroetisch möglich das sich automatismen verselbstständigen und aus sich selber weiterentwickeln.



> Der Staat und die Institutionen haben kein Interesse an Menschen, die frei und ohne Kontrolle ihre von der Geburt gegebene Eigenschaft, Wert zu schaffen, frei ausüben. Daher darf der Mensch nur seine Eigenschaft Wert zu schaffen in bestimmten Institutionen umzusetzen. Der Mensch darf aus einer Liste auswählen, in welcher Institution, dieser sein Arbeitsleistung in Geld umwandeln darf. Die entsprechende Liste liegt bei beim Handelsregister und wird von einer Minderheit verwaltet.



Diese "Minderheit" wird aber vom Mensch ausgewählt. "Der Staat" ist auch kein Individuum, der Staat sind wir alle. Wenn dir dadran etwas nicht passt, überzeug den Rest von "Wir Alle" davon und er wird sich anpassen.



> Fürsten und Könige träumen schon lange davon, den Menschen zu ersetzen. Denn dieser ist einfach zu mächtig. Kleine Satire…


Was für ein Interesse sollten Fürsten und Könige daran haben die Menschen zu ersetzen? Zu herrschen über Maschinen?

Eher ist es doch so, wenn alle niederen Arbeiten von Maschinen übernommen werden, ist jeder Mensch ein König und kann sich ganz selbst verwirklichen. Will er malen, dann tut er das er muss ja damit nix verdienen. Will er was konstruieren, dann tut er das, es muss auf dem Markt nicht zwingend abnehmer finden. Da die Lebenserhaltun ja automatisiert ist.


----------



## Chräshe (30 Januar 2019)

vollmi schrieb:


> Eher ist es doch so, wenn alle niederen Arbeiten von Maschinen übernommen werden, ist jeder Mensch ein König und kann sich ganz selbst verwirklichen. Will er malen, dann tut er das er muss ja damit nix verdienen. Will er was konstruieren, dann tut er das, es muss auf dem Markt nicht zwingend abnehmer finden. Da die Lebenserhaltun ja automatisiert ist.


 
Das sollte das Ziel sein. Die Realität ist aber eher so, dass wegen der extrem teuren Maschine im Anschluss ein 3-Schicht-Betrieb gefahren werden muss, damit sich die Investition in akzeptabler Zeit amortisiert. 

Dann dient die Maschine nicht mehr dem Menschen, sondern der Mensch der Maschine!


----------



## vollmi (30 Januar 2019)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Das sollte das Ziel sein. Die Realität ist aber eher so, dass wegen der extrem teuren Maschine im Anschluss ein 3-Schicht-Betrieb gefahren werden muss, damit sich die Investition in akzeptabler Zeit amortisiert.



Nicht wenn die Maschine sich ja schon selber gebaut hat und sich von Maschinen warten lässt die sich ebenfalls selber repliziert haben. Weiterentwickeln und Konstruieren tun das Menschen welche sich damit identifzieren können. Eben die Technikaffinen.

Aber ja das ist eher was man frühestens im 24. Jahrhundert dann finden wird.  
Man wird ja wohl noch träumen dürfen ^^


----------

